# Anthony Brothers Convert-O Convert-O bike !!!!



## Sulley (Jun 22, 2012)

I have had this bike for a while, my oldest grandson loves it, its to big for my youngest grandson to ride so i need to come up with a way so both could ride it, i built a tandam tricycle for them a while back so why not change this one around. Sulley

Just your every day Anthony Convert-O trike wright, look again, whats wrong with this picture. LOL







What the H#ll.




Yep i side hacked it. LOL





This is the tandam tricycle i built them last year.


----------



## Lugisland (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome tandem trike!


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2012)

The corner of your garage is missing??


----------



## Sulley (Jun 26, 2012)

Old snow blower injury. LOL  Sulley


----------

